# Newbie stropping question



## LittleTimmy (Jun 12, 2014)

Will regular buffing compound work to strop my tools, or do I need to use something else? I have an old barber strop that I can use-one side is leather and the other is canvas.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

I use "green compound" from harbor freight and it works great. It comes basically as a large crayon about the size of a piece of sidewalk chalk. It was $5. I see no reason why your barber strop wouldn't work.


----------



## LittleTimmy (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks! I went and got a stick of the green compound from Harbor Freight. I have an inexpensive bench knife, and one of those "Xacto" type knives. I have tried a couple of small projects so far. They are a bit crude, but I guess that's what I can expect in the beginning. I think improvement will probably be fairly gradual. I ordered a set of Flexcut tools for Father's Day. They were supposed to be here on Wednesday, but my wife hid them and won't bring them out until tomorrow!

BTW, do you know where I can get the straight carving blades for the Excel #7 knife? Judging by the way it cuts, it feels sharper to me than the bench knife. I suspect that's because the blade has a thinner bevel so there is less resistance.


----------

